# Any support group in AZ?



## Arianna (Sep 18, 2004)

Are there any support groups in Arizona other than Dr. Richards?


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Arianna,

I'll be starting one up soon in East Mesa. I'll PM you when I get a date set for our first meeting.

Here's the website which details the format. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. 

http://www.orgsites.com/az/anxiousspeakers

Karen


----------

